# foods?



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay so my mother doesn't allow me to feed nice. Live or frozen. She even feels bad for the crickets and roaches lol. Does this keep me and my dad from sneaking them in sometimes? Of corse not lol. But can't do it a lot. Myvquesrion here... My dad doea his laundry separate from everyone else's he does his in the basement because he doesn't want to ruin the good washer and dryer with muddy nasty construction work clothes. Almost every day he is telling me yes finding pinkies and puzzles on the floor still alive in the basement. If I can find that nest is it ok to feed ones I catch? Also can I feed my baby extreme superworms? Or arw they too big. Also... I have been feeding my red a lot of scrambled eggs and he LOVES grapes and strawberries. Okay so enough rambling, my mom cold a lot of chicken and pork chops. Idk why its almost like this is all she knows how to make lol. But can I feed my tegus leftover cooked chicken and turkey and beef and pork? Is it ok if it has some seasoning and such on it? If not can I just rinse it under water first? And for ground turkey should I cook it in a frying pan ? Any other suggestions would be great


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

If i were you i would use ground turkey raw,you can give him superworms,beef liver,roaches,i never used pork,but chicken is ok to.Grapes,strawberries are fine too.No seasoning its not a person,give it to him raw he'll eat it.Theres a great care sheets on this site that tell you what you should be feeding too.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Raw ground turkey is ok? I cooked it the other day and he wasn't too interested but i thought raw would make him sick. Also I wouldn't PURPOSELY give him seasonings he's not THAT spoiled  but is it ok if themes traces of it ? My mom seasons it all u think but ill try and wash it off the best I can.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

Raw ground turkey is the way to go it will not hurt your tegu,again no seasoning.....


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay thanks  now how do you feel about me catching my own pinkies and fuzzies and mice? They are living in the ceiling of my basement and I know right where the nest is because multiple times a week we find pinkies and fuzzies that fell out of the nest onto the floor


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldnt do that if it was me,they can carry parasites and diseases.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay and I'm stopping after work today to buy a few but I have to feed them right away cuz my mom can't know I have to sneak them in with my dad lol, can my 11 inch baby extreme eat pinkies? And how large of one for my 27.5 inch Paraguay red ? Thanks


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would wait with the extreme,give him insects,ground turkey,pinkies dont really hold much nutritional value,when hes alittle bigger you can give him hopper mice there alittle better in my opinion.Your larger red can eat a small mouse that will be good for him.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay cool thanks. And superworms aren't too big for the baby? I don't mess around with crickets they are a pain and they are just going to burrow in the substrate anyway and chew on my tegu when he's sleeping. He loves scrambled eggs


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

Super worms are fine just dust them with calcium,do you have a good uvb bulb and what are your temps?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes I only use MVB For all my larger herps ( tegus and iguanas ) temps I know are good might be a little on the higher side its a 160 watt mvb about 12 inches up, not boiling though. My probed thermometers are broken so I'm looking for a good tempgun, you know the probes are broken when they are in my bedroom and one says 167 and the other says 84 and my thermostat in my room says 78 lol


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh ok thats good,get a temp gun from Pro exotics,thats what i use cheap and good temp gun.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 20, 2011)

as for the seasons im not sure if they are bad or good, id just keep to ground turkey like others have said. anything you find in the wild can carry some type of parasite or diseases and I wouldn't use them, vet bills are expensive most times. It's actually nice that a tegu can eat something not living, dererk I agree crix are annoying. They die easily are loud and SMELL the worst.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah whenever I get crix I always hear for about 2 weeks one clan of them in my closet chirping then another clan by my window chirp back. They smell horrible. I'm a Beardie breeder and some people say crickets arre a must for Beardies especially babies bit I don't bother lol. I've had incidents where I find bite and chew marks on my reptiles be side the crickets started eating them while they were sleeping. My red tegu like I said, loves fruits hates veggies lol


----------



## james.w (Jul 20, 2011)

All foods should be fed raw except eggs. As said I wouldn't feed mice you catch as they could carry parasites. Roaches and crickets will be the best foods for your extreme at the moment. I am a firm believer in a whole prey staple diet with other things mixed in sparingly. I feed my yearling All American rats, mice and chicks 4-5 days a week with tilapia, ground turkey and chicken gizzards and hearts the other 2-3 days.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever be able to feed my tegus chicks..... I used to have pet chickens and my heart won't be able to take it


----------



## james.w (Jul 20, 2011)

I have about 300 chicks in my freezer along with about 500 misc mice and rats.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

Krissy said:


> I don't think I'd ever be able to feed my tegus chicks..... I used to have pet chickens and my heart won't be able to take it



I thought the same thing about rats at first (I had a pet rat as a kid) but you get used to it. Eventually I was able to start gassing my own rats as needed.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 20, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Krissy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'd ever be able to feed my tegus chicks..... I used to have pet chickens and my heart won't be able to take it
> ...



Gassing as in holding their tail and wacking their head on the counter? 

I eat a lot of chicken and have killed plenty too. Nummy Nummy.

But back to the topic, no wild caught anything. Is feel.horrible to know that I gave my babies diseases.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> rhetoricx said:
> 
> 
> > Krissy said:
> ...





I'm worried if I give them a whack I'll fail and just piss them off or cause more pain. I used co2 the only times I've done it and they seem to just go to sleep and die. Either way I guess its better than whatever its called when you yank the tails


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

james.w said:


> I have about 300 chicks in my freezer along with about 500 misc mice and rats.



haha made me laugh i needed that


----------



## Neeko (Jul 20, 2011)

I use frozen thaw, but if I ever use live.... My method is pillow case and a door frame. Some times you find teeth at the bottom.


----------



## Ebrech (Jul 21, 2011)

is it true that you have to cut the mealworm heads? I would find it very gross to have to do that -_- hahaha


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not true


----------

